# Radioamatierisms >  LAASE-2 balons 6. augustā

## x-f

Sveiki!

6. augustā plkst. 12+ ieplānots LAASE-2 balona lidojums. Nelabvēlīgu laikapstākļu gadījumā starts var tikt atcelts.
Tā ir otrdiena, taču izvēlēties citu laiku diemžēl nav iespējams.

Radiopārraides parametri tādi paši kā pirmajā reizē:
434.075 MHz USB, 10 mW jauda
RTTY, 50 baud
600 Hz carrier shift
ASCII 7 bits, no parity, 2 stop bits

Radio frekvence lidojuma laikā temperatūras ietekmē var mazliet pamainīties uz vienu vai otru pusi, tas pats iespējams ar nesēja nobīdi ("carrier shift"), tas tad jāpiekoriģē manuāli, ja nepieciešams.

Telemetrijas piemērs:
$$LAASE,161,08:24:48,57.11845,24.93659,154,2,6,205,205,1106,1163*4D97

Telemetrijas dekodēšana notiek ar dl-fldigi programmu.
Informācija par tās konfigurēšanu.

Lidojumam varēs sekot līdzi tiešsaistē uz kartes – spacenear.us/tracker
Operatīvā informācija Freenode #highaltitude čatkanālā.

Šai reizei ceram, ka mēneša laikā iepriekšējās kļūdas ir labotas un jaunas nav ielaistas. :)
Paldies jau iepriekš visiem, kas varēs palīdzēt ar sekošanu zondes lidojumam!

----------


## JDat

Vesels bars klausās. Arī man izdevās palaist programmatūru un uzlocīt antenu. Dzirdu!

----------


## Didzis

Es arī slignālu noķēru bez problēmām. Vot ar to programas palaišanu gan neveicās. Skaņu no USB ārejās kartes dabuju iekšā tikai tad, kad balons maucās jau lejā. Īsti vīri jau instrukcijas nelasa un visu izkož paši  ::  . Bez balona  dl-flidigi nekādīgi nenotestēsi.

----------


## JDat

Man varētu būt Andreja SDR ieraksti no LAASE-1 lidojuma. ar tiem varētu patrenēties izmantot kompleksu SDR-sharp un dl-fldigi.

Pēc Didža ieteikuma uzlocīju antenu. Bez reflektora. Sliktos apstākļos Rīgā strādāja labi.

----------


## habitbraker

Ventspilii ar uz Riigas pusi paveerstu yagi antenu ljoti labi vareeja dzirdeet saakot no 12:30 kaadu ~1h. Tikai dotajaaa momentaa nebija sagatavots softs dekodeeshanai. Naakamreiz  ::

----------


## x-f

Bars tiešām bija krietni lielāks kā gaidījām – ES5PC, princ_fm, YL3GEG, ES5EC, ES8TJM, ES6DO, JDat, YL3GV, ES6JAN! Plus trīs mūsu. Tik daudz! Liels paldies! Arī prieks par igauņu atsaucību. 

Lidojums noritēja labi, palaidām laicīgāk kā pirmoreiz. :) Balons nezināmu iemeslu dēļ plīsa krietni zemāk kā vajadzēja, bet tas tāpat bija ārpus mūsu iespējām ko mainīt. Nolaišanās arī bija neparastāka – nāca lejā praktiski bez izpletņa, tas bija sapinies balona atliekās, līdz ar to kapsula iejaucās zemē ar 14 m/s. Bet nekas, nekam netrāpīja, izdzīvoja kā paredzēts, turpināja raidīt – kad bijām tuvumā, dabūjām aktuālo pozīciju. Pēdējo pozīciju gaisā noķēra tikai princ_fm un tas bija gandrīz kilometra augstumā (viņš arī bija pirmais pašā sākuma – 233 m augstumā – bonuspunkti).

Vēlāk savilksim visus galus ar statistiku, bildēm un video, pagaidām – paldies visiem par uzmanību! Cerams, tas pārāk neietekmēja jūsu darba produktivitāti otrdienā. :)

----------


## JDat

Ietekmēja, bet šefs saprotošs un pezitīvi noskaņots. Visiem darba kolēģiem ir WOW par to ka 10 mW raidītāju var dzidēt 90 KM (mans gadījums). Visi pieraduši ka radiomikrofoni (10 mW) strādā tikai līdz 40 metyru attālumam. Bet nu, tas ir cits stāsts.

----------

